# Neighbor news and cat



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We had a neighbor from down the way stop at the gas station to tell us that people have been coming up with missing and dead animals. She said they believe a teen from this area has been killing them. 

One feral cat that has hung around since last summer is missing from here, but since it is feral, that doesn't mean it has left the earth. We have never found a body, but it has been gone about 4wks. I do know she mentioned another neighbor's cat was found dead and she, herself, found her beagle cut up, plus another neighbor found a few of her chickens dead.

Please pray about this situation. If some little monster is hurting animals, then he needs to be caught and put away. If it is just "natural" or predator occurrences then the gossip needs to stop, and any predator taken care of. 

Plus, my daughter's cat got out the door about 90min ago, and we haven't been able to catch her. She just ran out as we were walking into the house. Daughter is upset, so please just pray about the situation. I'm going back out to try to lure or corner a big gray cat that wants to sniff around out in the spring weather instead of being stuck in the house longer. I just don't want anything to happen to it. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I just caught the cat and got it back in. Thanks.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you found the cat!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad you got your cat back inside! I hope the neighbors who have had things happen have reported it to the police so they can see the trend (assuming there is one). They say serial killers usually start out hurting animals


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't seen any animal corpses, although there was that one cat that isn't around anymore. But since she was feral, that doesn't really mean a lot? 
If they were right in thinking that someone was killing their animals though, I do pray the culprit will be caught. It just scared my daughter a lot, and she was upset about the gray cat running out the door. Thank you everyone. And praise be to the Lord Jesus for getting it back into the house..


----------

